# Pas assez d'heures déclarées par rapport au salaire



## Missunivers (5 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour j ai une maman qui me dit que sa déclaration passe pas car trop payé par rapport aux heures travaillées. J'ai cet enfant 2 après-midi par semaine mais pas forcément les mêmes. Au mois de décembre y a eu trois vendredi où je ne l ai pas eu un férié et 2 en formation, la maman a retiré les 2 jours de formation pourtant, ça met jamais arrivé et vous ? Je sais pas si je suis très claire


----------



## liline17 (5 Décembre 2022)

il faudrait savoir combien de jours elle a déclaré, une de mes PE a eu le même problème, elle n'avait pas déclaré les jours de CP
Il faut déclarer comme travaillé tous les jours assimilés travaillés, on ne déduit que les jours n'ayant pas été payés, le férié rentre dans la calcul des jours déclaré si il tombe sur un jour habituellement travaillé


----------



## Missunivers (5 Décembre 2022)

Merci de votre réponse, je vais lui demander


----------



## assmatzam (6 Décembre 2022)

On je déduis jamais les jours d'absences au réel mais toujours avec le calcul de la cour de cassation 

*Comment faire le ccc ? *

Salaire brut- (salaire brut / heures potentielles x heures d'absence ) = salaire du mois 

Salaire du mois / taux horaire brut contrat =  heures à déclarer 

Heures à déclarer / nombre d'heures journalière ou moyenne hebdomadaire contrat = jours à déclarer 

Par exemple 
Je travaille 2 jours de 10 heures par semaine sur 52 semaines 
Ma mensu est de :
20 heures x 52 semaines x 5,1923 € / 12 = 450€ brut 

2 jours x 52 semaines / 12 = 9 jours mensualisés 
20 heures x 52 semaines / 12 = 87 heures mensualisées 

Je dois retirer 20 heures soit 2 jours
450€- (450€ / 100 * 20 ) = 360€ de salaire 

360€ / 5,1923€ brut contrat = 69 heures à déclarer 

69 heures / 10 heures par jour = 7 jours à déclarer 

Si tu veux que je t'aide pour lew chiffres exactes donne moi toutes les informations


----------



## Griselda (6 Décembre 2022)

Le nombre de jours et d'heures d'activité déclaré doit être le temps PAYE, pas celui qui est fait en réalité


----------



## Missunivers (7 Décembre 2022)

Merci beaucoup c est bon la maman a reussie


----------

